# weekend plans?



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

anyone got anything exciting going on tonight or this weekend?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Finding a job


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

i wish daisy same **** dif day and all that   hate the fact thats its saturday night and i should be putting my dancing shoes on but im hanging them up instead :shock:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

We have just got back from Godstone farm in surrey, we went for a childrens Birthday party, it was so cold and when we got back I had to have a hot bath to thaw me through  now i'm nice and warm  
Tomorrow we are having a lazy day  mind you with 4 kids it will be hectic no dought :roll:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

today is clean out day.and we cant do it til the kids are in the land of nod so we will be up til stupid o clock cleaning mice poo and wee yay the joys of being a breeder lol :lol:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

aww, sunday is my cleaning out day so i have that joy tomorrow 

i got plans tonight for a mates birthday, dinner at the wrestlers (thai) and onto our usual haunt, the run, and then further into town for coctails, so depending on how hungover i am tomorrow i'll either make it to a car meet or not! :roll:

fae, put a cd on when you do your cleaning out and make up some new 'mouse oriented mooves'


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Wish i could go out havent been out for awhile becaus ei have no money 

I used to go out almost every weekend when i had the money but now i have no job EMA is pissing me about leaving me with no money and a possiblity of having to give up my mice and rats  but im sure ill find away round it.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well ive just spent the last hour or so de-shelling 2 bags of monkey nuts for the mice! arrrr lol told dom next time please buy them already not in the shells but his words were they cost more so i asked what my wage was lol and got no reply! :shock:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

XxFaexX said:


> well ive just spent the last hour or so de-shelling 2 bags of monkey nuts for the mice! arrrr lol told dom next time please buy them already not in the shells but his words were they cost more so i asked what my wage was lol and got no reply! :shock:


Haha!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

so much for fair trade and all that! lol i dont remember being a monkey being in the job description of being a good gf and mum? :shock:


----------

